# ND Results are out



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... Search.htm

I was lucky in drawing a buck tag for 3A2 now I just need to go tie one up


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife and I both got buck tags for 3A2, but neither of my sons did. Damn, should have been the other way around. Oh well.....


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

MULEY BUCK

But no muzzle tag for the seventh year.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Successful Buck Tag!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

buck tag in 3A4 and a refuge permit.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

UNSUCCESSFUL.....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

score.......


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

2K1 buck!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

goooooooooooooooooooal

I'm a huge soccer fan, love it as much as hockey

but ya, score here


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

antlerless & a preference point


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

2K2 - Buck

It's nice to finally draw a tag but it's going to be a short season for me this year. I'll be out of state from 10/20 to 11/20 so I won't be able to do much scouting.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> 2K2 - Buck


Me too, any antlered 2K2 

I'll leave a couple for ya SiouxperDave. :lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

hunt1 you bum. 2K2 doe. Looks like Bambi is going to have to take an arrow.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

:rock: :rock: :rock: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Any Antlered 2H!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: 
4 out of 5 antlered tags in this unit. 

Spoiler92 :sniper:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Successful Buck Tag!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Got greedy, went for any antlered. Looks like I'll be waterfowlin' somewhere out of sight and range from you SUCCESSFUL lottery deer slayers!! 8)


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Preferance point 1 and 2f1 buck... 
Bandhunter


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Didn't get either. For some reason I can't get a muzz to save my life. Maybe will get one after the fourth try.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I got a buck tag for 2C. After 2 years in Afghanistan I finally get to hunt again. Now if my bear tags come through for Minnesota.....


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

2G1 Buck :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

2F1 buck.


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

Buck 2G2


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

2H-Buck!!!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

2-H huge buck!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

BUCK TAG H3llz yes, 2C
My g/f Buck Tag 2C

Its gonna be a good year. haha.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have a tag for 2b! i got a buck tag and i was wonderin if someone wants to join me its just me and the g/f (she's comin to push the timber)

I must add iv never hunted this area before i use to get a tag in 3a4 or go out to MT


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

3 more doe tags coming my way.......:jammin:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

One buck one doe...might get one more :beer:


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

4 antlerless tags in 2B and a 3 weekend season to fill them!

So nice of them to eliminate the split season!

(Oh yeah, found out today that me and Big Drift got SoDak speedgoat tags too)

Now how many Minnesota critters will a guy want to put down ...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

boy do I got a wallet fulla ***** now only 4 but plan on 2 more

parden me, it's 12:32, pretty early considering what time 870 goes to bed


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Three bucks for 3A2 and a doe tag..............See-ing some nice bucks this year............ :wink: Living in this area helps,I know where they sleep and eat...............  .


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

My son and I both drew buck tags for unit 2B!!!!!!!!!!! Also have extra doe tags.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll be the guide again this year. . Here comes 2 more monster muleys for the wall.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

My youngest boy-Youth hunt-Buck..
Oldest boy-3A2-buck...
Me-3A2-buck...

Have been scouting since last winter,there are alot of nice buck's around the area..... :wink:


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

2F2 Buck


----------

